# Your favourite Schubert lieder?



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

List your favourite songs!

No complete sets, please... 

Mine, so far, would have to be Der Einsame D.800. Delightful!


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Gute Nacht D911 , it really touches me , but so does the early Gretchen am Spinnrade D118 ,in a way


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

First two I think of are:
Du bist die Ruh, D.776
Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D.774


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

"Lied der Anna Lyle", D.830 has been a favourite of mine for many years.

The one Lied which has probably made the greatest and most immediate impression on me, though, is "Der Zwerg", D.770 - still sends shivers down my spine, that one. Hitchcock would have made a quite horrifying film of it. Not a "favourite" in the usual sense but I can't omit it if the business of the day is picking out individual Schubert Lieder.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_Der Hochzeitsbraten_ (_The Wedding Roast_) D930 for three voices and piano [Text: Franz von Schobert]. From late 1827, one of the few comic songs which Schubert composed - at ten minutes it's perhaps more a light-hearted secular cantata than an actual song. A welcome change of mood and an absolute delight.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

So many. Erlkönig, Heidenröslein, Der Lindenbaum, Der Leiermann.


----------



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)

Ständchen from Schwanengesang


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Schubert: Ständchen 'Zögernd leise', D920
:angel:


----------



## FastkeinBrahms (Jan 9, 2021)

Animal the Drummer said:


> "Lied der Anna Lyle", D.830 has been a favourite of mine for many years.
> 
> The one Lied which has probably made the greatest and most immediate impression on me, though, is "Der Zwerg", D.770 - still sends shivers down my spine, that one. Hitchcock would have made a quite horrifying film of it. Not a "favourite" in the usual sense but I can't omit it if the business of the day is picking out individual Schubert Lieder.


And the most chilling account of that one still remains Gerard Souzay's, IMO.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Barbebleu said:


> So many. Erlkönig, Heidenröslein, Der Lindenbaum, Der Leiermann.


I agree , I just wrote down the first two I thought of...ones you mention are beautiful too...and so are so many others he wrote


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

Du bist Die Ruh, Gundula Janowitz
Auf dem Wassern
Die Kraehe-- wow, wunderliches Tier
Many from Schoene Muellerin-- mein- Die Geliebte muellerin ist mein!!! No one needs to sing this cycle anymore, Fritz Wunderlich did it.

I love what I think is Simon Keenlyside's first recording, a set of Schubert lieder on EMI.

I think there are 4 discs of Gundula Janowitz on DG with Schubert lieder. Bought them in Beijing, who knew? Wonderful. 

This is a big field with so much more wonderful material than I can get to in brief. My knowledge isn't sufficient, good, gives me something to do.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Today it is _Der Doppelgänger_ and _Der Hirt auf dem Felsen_.


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

Highwayman said:


> Today it is _Der Doppelgänger_ and _Der Hirt auf dem Felsen_.


To overinterpret, it is sometimes fair to say that my favorite is whichever I've heard most recently or am listening to at the moment.
I think learning to appreciate Schubert songs is an evolutionary stage that also answers a lot of ancillary questions about what is great, or classical, or when it becomes classical, or is it better than ad jingles, or....... Yes, this is great music and it's pretty much better than anything. Even good oysters.


----------



## arapinho1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Der Leiermann and Erlkonig no doubt


----------



## FastkeinBrahms (Jan 9, 2021)

Excluding Lieder from the cycles:
Der Wanderer (Schmidt von Lübeck)
Im Abendrot 
Auf dem Wasser zu singen
Am Tage aller Seelen

and about twenty, thirty more...


----------



## Superflumina (Jun 19, 2020)

Excluding those found on his song cycles these are my favorites:

Gretchen am Spinnrade
Erster Verlust
Heidenröslein
An den Mond
Erlkönig
Am Tage Allerseelen
An Schwager Kronos
Seligkeit
Der Wanderer D.489/D.493
Der Alpenjäger
Wie Ulfru fischt
Fahrt zum Hades
Der Schiffer
Philoktet
Antigone und Oedip
Ganymed
An die Musik
Die Forelle
Auf der Donau
Der Wanderer D.649
Nachtstück
Frühlingsglaube
Freiwilliges Versinken
Der zürnenden Diana
Geheimes
Suleika I D.720
Im Haine
Sei mir gegrüsst
Nachtviolen
Der Musensohn
Willkommen und Abschied
Wandrers Nachtlied II D.768
Der Zwerg
Wehmut
Auf dem Wasser zu singen
Dass sie hier gewesen
Du bist die Ruh
Lachen und Weinen
Romanze aus Rosamunde
Der Einsame
Auflösung
Gondelfahrer D.808
Nacht und Träume
Ellens Gesang III D.839
Auf der Bruck
Bei dir allein
Irdisches Glück
Wiegenlied
Fischerweise
Im Frühling
An Sylvia
Der Winterabend
Die Sterne
Herbst
Der Hirt auf dem Felsen


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Schubert: Ständchen (Zögernd leise), D.920 - Anna Molnár, Walhalla zum Seidlwirt

This is the one I mentioned earlier


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

Superflumina said:


> Excluding those found on his song cycles these are my favorites:
> 
> Gretchen am Spinnrade
> Erster Verlust
> ...


All the above. But you forgot to mention Die Götter Griechenlands.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Superflumina said:


> Excluding those found on his song cycles these are my favorites:
> 
> Gretchen am Spinnrade
> Erster Verlust
> ...


An impressive list. Have you trawled through complete collections to find your favourites, or picked them from shorter albums?


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

My preferred playlist:

*Nahe des Geliebten*

*Im Abendrot*

*Die Taubenpost*

*Standchen*

*An Schwager Kronos *

*Die Post*

*Gute Nacht*

*Der Lindenbaum* -- my favorite Winterreise song

*Ganymed* -- probably the greatest lied ever written that sounds like one thing when accompanied by piano and quite another when accompanied by orchestra

*Der Musensohn*

*Litenai *-- my favorite of Schubert's few religious songs

*Fischerweise*

*Gretchen am Spinnrad* -- my favorite of the spooky songs


----------

